# Best Buys, Off Plan or Re-Sales?



## Golf Shop (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking to buy on the Costa Blanca. What do you think are the best value at the moment is ,buying off plan or are re-sales a better chance of a bargain.
Many Thanks.


----------



## rowlandsbb (Jun 30, 2007)

There are some good buys both off plan and re sales just now and also some special offers at Polaris World adjoining CB
These are the last odd ones onm established Resorts which they are prpepared to sell at a good price to finish the site
eg
2 bed apartment from 200.915 € to 130.595 or a 1 bed from 183.147€ to 119.046 €
Town House from 237.903€ to 154.637 € Villa from 455.255 € to 295.916 € 
10 properties in all 
Or on CB new ready Sept 08 2 bed maisonettes from 104.000 €
Now is the time to go and have a look if you are ready to buy
New has a modern spec and ready now , whilst if you buy a re sale you may have to upgrade just like UK


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Buyers market at the moment and for a while, probably next 12 to 18 months.

Ps. It depends on what you want as well, there are good deals in all property sectors, offplan, in construction and resale.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Golf Shop said:


> Looking to buy on the Costa Blanca. What do you think are the best value at the moment is ,buying off plan or are re-sales a better chance of a bargain.
> Many Thanks.


Hi

If you want advice from me then i would never ever in a zillion years buy a OFF PLAN property !!!

Go for a established resale , reasons are ;

You have habitation approved
You have a proper address
You have proper established services
You WONT be ripped off with a build thats never completed
You wont be at such risk of land grab
Early settlement cracks and any build probs are sorted
Deeds are sorted and all is legal and above bored
Mortgagable
You know that whats you see is what you get
You wont have years of further building next door to put up with
etc
etc

In short Off plan is a mugs game ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you do it, dont do it because you want to make easy money, cos I dont think you will. 

I agree with Big Pete.

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> Hi
> 
> If you want advice from me then i would never ever in a zillion years buy a OFF PLAN property !!!
> 
> ...


Thats absolutely ridiculous and a huge over generalisation and I have answered above in blue.

Theres different issues with older houses than there are with newbuilds. Dont you think there are older houses that have had extensions built on which aren't declared, or that never had building permission in the first place, or are owned by about 7 members of the same family.

No ...... the smart advice is to get a good independent abogado who is versed in property sales, whether you are buying new *or* resale. A lot of these things go wrong because corners have been cut and solicitors haven't been used, or they are connected with the builder. Just use common sense


----------



## eveningstar (Feb 22, 2008)

When you are buying make sure you check out the costs of transferring money internationally. We were changed an extortionate 2000E for the transfer. Got most of it back with a bit of a fight. Watch out for the iVA too. Estate agents will promise you that you can pay a lot less. Dont believe them..!!!


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Thats absolutely ridiculous and a huge over generalisation and I have answered above in blue.
> 
> Theres different issues with older houses than there are with newbuilds. Dont you think there are older houses that have had extensions built on which aren't declared, or that never had building permission in the first place, or are owned by about 7 members of the same family.
> 
> No ...... the smart advice is to get a good independent abogado who is versed in property sales, whether you are buying new *or* resale. A lot of these things go wrong because corners have been cut and solicitors haven't been used, or they are connected with the builder. Just use common sense


You have habitation approved - My house was new and has all papwerork
You have a proper address - my house has an address, why wouldn't you? 
You have proper established services - I do
You WONT be ripped off with a build thats never completed - Research your builder, thats the trick.
You wont be at such risk of land grab - In Valencia you mean? You could well be with an established house too, its not just new housesYo're probably better off in that respect in buying on an established urb
Early settlement cracks and any build probs are sorted - Theres no problems with older houses??? 
Deeds are sorted and all is legal and above bored - As they are with a new build if you use a solicitor like you would back homeMortgagable - You dont think you can get a mortgage on an old house?
You know that whats you see is what you get - Not necessarily 
You wont have years of further building next door to put up with - We haven't
etc
etc
In short Off plan is a mugs game ...

I have heard endless sad stories of new build buyers !!

such as ;
Living on building sites
Builders leaving the properties on generators for months 
New builds that they havent even been given an address for
Buyers who have paid 2/3 rds stage payments to have the builder go bust !! and then be stuck in a black hole , cant sell cant move in !!!!!
Buyers who brought offplan assuming that super sea view was there , only later to find the builders whacked another 25 Apartments right in front !!!
etc etc..

trust me a MUGS gamble , so i stand by my comment  and i am never wrong .


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> You have habitation approved - My house was new and has all papwerork
> You have a proper address - my house has an address, why wouldn't you?
> You have proper established services - I do
> You WONT be ripped off with a build thats never completed - Research your builder, thats the trick.
> ...


You're just over generalising again, and totally ignoring the balanced view, in that things can just as easily go wrong with resales.

A good solicitor, planning and research. Key to doing it properly. And endless sad stories? Nah, I dont think so. You see the ones that happen highlighted as bad news is always good news for the media. We're unlikely to get a news story entitled, "Buyer moves into new house ... no problems ... hurrah" are we?


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> You're just over generalising again, and totally ignoring the balanced view, in that things can just as easily go wrong with resales.
> 
> A good solicitor, planning and research. Key to doing it properly. And endless sad stories? Nah, I dont think so. You see the ones that happen highlighted as bad news is always good news for the media. We're unlikely to get a news story entitled, "Buyer moves into new house ... no problems ... hurrah" are we?


 "Buyer moves into new house ... no problems ... hurrah" are we? [/QUOTE]

LOL true ..

I definately agree on the Solicitor bit , but stand by my resale only every time


----------

